
Jack Dorsey Is A Real Man, For A Good Cause - bkudria
http://techcrunch.com/2011/04/16/jack-dorsey-is-a-real-man-for-a-good-cause/
======
pstack
Might be a good cause, but they're all very stupid commercials that do a poor
job at getting to (any) point. Also, are we to expect that these are really
going to reach the appropriate audience and have any sort of impact? I mean,
here I was all planning to participate in the human sex slave trade, but now
that I saw an abstract whacky commercial with Ashton Kucher, I've completely
changed my mind and decided to go work in a soup kitchen in my spare time.
C'mon.

This is one of those issues that is so widespread and so broad in its reach
that merely raising some social awareness isn't going to accomplish anything.
There was a lot of social awareness about Darfur, for whatever non-existent
good _that_ did. This is a thing that requires significant involvement from
many governments. And, sure, you could argue that governments will be more
likely to take action if pressured by its people, but there was a good deal of
pressure, again, on Darfur (or, before that, Rwanda). Lot of good that did.

------
reso
While it certainly is a good cause, tying Jack Dorsey into the article (and
the headline) was a stretch at best.

~~~
ryanhuff
If you go to the source article that TC referenced, Dorsey is actually quoted.
Poor job on TC's part.

[http://demiandashton.org/news/demi-moore-and-ashton-
kutcher-...](http://demiandashton.org/news/demi-moore-and-ashton-kutcher-
launch-%E2%80%9Creal-men%E2%80%9D-campaign-help-end-child-sex-slavery)

